# do you say the "pledge of alligence"



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so do you say the pledge of alligence


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I can't wait for some of these people to jump on you.

I'm just going to sit back and watch.....









By the way, how old are you?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

my school says it every tue


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How can you not be for the pledge! I understand what you mean when you say kids not giving it much thought, but as you get older you understand it and it hols much more meaning! Are you saying you dont like this country?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

*NO FLAMING*

thank you


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> How can you not be for the pledge! I understand what you mean when you say kids not giving it much thought, but as you get older you understand it and it hols much more meaning! Are you saying you dont like this country?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

First of all, It's allegiance....not what you spelled. You can't even spell it, let alone say it.........

You are still in school so you obviously still have Similac on your breath. What the hell do you know?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > How can you not be for the pledge! I understand what you mean when you say kids not giving it much thought, but as you get older you understand it and it hols much more meaning! Are you saying you dont like this country?
> ...


 Its what you make of it dude.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> First of all, It's allegiance....not what you spelled. You can't even spell it, let alone say it.........
> 
> You are still in school so you obviously still have Similac on your breath. What the hell do you know?


 please stay out, you arent doing anything but flaming me


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm not going to stay out. This is a forum, and you've touched on something that I feel strongly about.

It is your right not to say it, yes you are correct.....

How many people have died to give you the right NOT to say it?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Im all for america ...........But f*ck the government .......

Sweet lu i wont flame you for this .........Cool dude chill out ........

As far as the pledge ...say it for your country ....where you live ......your freedoms that you have that other people dont ........to me this is what it means for me to pledge ........

I mean if you dont like AMERICA ......Why be here ..go to other countries where they cut your hands off for masterbation ....(we all know you like to do that ) or make women wear robes to cover there face or where they cut your hands off for stealing ........how about they just dont let you do sh*t and tell you what to do, and when to do it !!!!!!!
thats what some other countries are about .........
So take a step back and think about it for a few and remember how lucky we are to have the priviledges we have here in AMERICA


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Im all for america ...........But f*ck the government .......
> 
> Sweet lu i wont flame you for this .........Cool dude chill out ........
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lu your a moron when i was in school we said it everyday

and just cause you say it every day doesnt mean it loses any meaning

your still a kid youll understand one day i hope

think about what cooldude said "how many died so you have the right not to say

it" you should say it to honor them and those that served


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i dont say the pledge of alligdence personally cause i dont like to worship this country, it is saying that i like and love this country when i really dont. also when you say it at school you just are like a mindless drone that is saying the same thing over. it has loss its meaning but i dont like the meaning it stands for anyways
> 
> so do you say the pledge of alligence


I might not have understood when I had to say it when I was younger, but as I've gotten older and learned what the pledge was all about, I totally stand by it.

How can you not "like/love" this country?! You have the most freedoms here than you will find in any other country! There are people that fought for you and all the citizens of this country to have the freedoms you enjoy now. I dont see your reasoning in it.

As for it losing its meaning?! How the hell? Why do you think it cause a big uproar when they wanted to take out the line "one nation under God"?!? Come on man think before speaking!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Im all for america ...........But f*ck the government .......
> ...


 your makein no fuckin sense if your think we have limited freedom here

move to any other country

and your to young to even have an educated opinion on the government


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i say it everyday because i love this country................and for the people that don't want to say it because it says "under god" why cant they just say "under canada" and shut their stupids mouths, i'm not religious even and people like that really piss me off


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> you should say it to honor them and those that served


 Dam f*cking right








alot of them didnt get to come home ..........


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

if you moved to another country for a year or so you would realize how great america is. you just dont realize it because you dont know what it is like in other countries firsthand. why do you think we have so many illegal immigrants here? its because they know that america is better to live in than any other country.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am going back to eidt my previose post since i am getting flamed for them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dont edit. You stated what you did. Live by it.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> just dont want to sound like another person saying something they dont mean


 then mean it when you say it. if you love this country as you say you do then you should mean every word of it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dont edit. You stated what you did. Live by it.


i woudnt have but i have been called things i didnt want to be called even though i said no flaming in big red letters people still called me moron

you can close this thread if you want, i didnt want it to turn out like this


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i am going back to eidt my previose post since i am getting flamed for them


 Screw everybody else...........Say it because YOU want to say it and it has MEANING to YOU ................
Its all good sweet lu ..your young , you will understand more things as you grow wiser and older


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Sayin the pledge is giving your respect to all the people that Went to war and some died to make this country free. Do I say it hell yes.









P.O.W M.I.A YOU ARE MISSING BUT YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just because i dont personaly say it dosnt mean i dont feel it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Dont edit. You stated what you did. Live by it.
> ...


 i apologize i didnt know what no flaming is i dont know your kids new slang

but this is a sensitive subject to some

and some people might get a little hot


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Flaming beyond this post will not be permitted. All flame posts will be deleted.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


its ok,

sometimes i take things personal when people say them, also being depressed dosnt help a lot ether


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> just because i dont personaly say it dosnt mean i dont feel it


 Now your being dumb............
Think about what you just said ...........
Thats like saying your not racist cuz I have alot of different friends of different race ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweta lu, you brought up a very sensitive idea. Dont get all but hurt when the majority of people will tell you differently on this one.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > just because i dont personaly say it dosnt mean i dont feel it
> ...


 never mind

i am off for the night


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Why edit what you say? We aren't in North Korea, we won't put a stranglehold on your words. Thats kind of ironic, you don't say the pledge but you speak freely. Look at how many died in WW2 and Vietnam? Have you ever experienced a death in the family? Imagine that. Show allegiance to that, and what makes the flag what it is today. What our founding fathers did for us. We would still be under massive tariffs and sanctioned by the British. Please Lu, think about the pledge tomorrow when you say it. You can omit the God part if it floats your boat, but think about the liberty part.. It would be non existent if some of own people didn't shed their blood. I'm sorry but a 20 second verse seems an almost lackadaisical approach to the appreciation of the liberty that we have. Have fun taking our liberty for granted. Edit : If this post seems like I am flaming him, I am stating my opinion to try to make Lu realize what the pledge is for. It shouldn't be a requisite but more of a choice that you make by yourself. Be proud to say it, thats the point Im tryin to get across


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont run from this Swet lu, express yourself


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Dont run from this Swet lu, express yourself


 Yea dont go anywhere ......









You should no its not good to bring up politics, religion, and her , without getting some kind of backfire .....plus if you do , be prepared to bring a big lunch that day and have your facts straight .....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

From what im reading, you beleive that we are not fully understanding what you are trying to say. So you should enlighten us with your wisdom.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think you need to say under god

but you should say under "what ever you pray to or who ever"

cause thats one of the reasons this country was founded freedom of religon

other than that it should remain unchanged

;and your depression can be handled easy lift weights or something taht takes

your focus off it depression is a waste of time with so much out there


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> From what im reading, you beleive that we are not fully understanding what you are trying to say. So you should enlighten us with your wisdom.


 if we misssed something add some detail to your og post so we can understand


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what did lu say??????


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> what did lu say??????


 read his first post in this thread.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> what did lu say??????


 that he doesnt say the pledge because it makes it sound like he likes/loves America when he really doesnt, but then in another post i guess he changed his mind because he said that he does love america. also he said he doesnt say it because he doesnt want to sound like someone saying and not meaning it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > what did lu say??????
> ...


 he erased it ...c'mon lu..grow some balls..if you have something to say ..say it..don't wuss out on us cause things aren't going your way..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 He edited it!







Stand up for yourself Lu


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Its america, people will verbally attack you for your opinions but that is full extent. Free Speech. Another reason you should say the pledge.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> and for the people that don't want to say it because it says "under god" why cant they just say "under canada" and shut their stupids mouths, i'm not religious even and people like that really piss me off


 HAHAHA!!! I took me like 5 mins to get that. Damn I am slow!!!

Sweet lu - I have said the pledge every school day since 1st grade. I know alot of people who are in homeroom and just don't want to stand up or say it but most still do. If you ever go to a sporting event and look around for people sitting during the pledge there are usually a bunch of very mad people standing next to them.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it dosent matter, i like america, but i dont say the pledge, i like america but i dont like bush, i like america but i dont like a lot of its laws. we all like america but just dont bring up stupid questions on a piranha forum, unless it is something u dont know about your fish


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lu's first post is in my first post in this thread.


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i belaeve that the pledge of alligaince came from and was ruined by the goverment and i hate the governmetn cause they take money and all that stuff
> 
> now i would say it for my freedom and other people but not all people deserve this, so that is just one reason why, also because even thought they say it is for freedom we dont have total freedom (i like to call it limited freedom) cause we have laws that restrict freedom
> 
> ...


 paying money and all that? Life would suck without taxes. Where do you think the money comes from to pay for healthcare, education, transportation, environment, military, from the sky? Although the money is not spent wisely all the time ( board members flying first class on taxpayers money) It is no question that taxes are a must and are part is to elect people that will spend it wisely. God Bless America! The best damn country in the world! Love it or Leave it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> what did lu say??????


 damn pfury, to hard to stay awya from
















what i had said in my first i had a hard time trying to say right, i asked if anyone here said the pledge of alliginace like at school or anywhere

i repied saying that i dont feel like i have to say anything to express that i love america cause at my school people when they say it really only a few mean it

illnino-incase you ahvnt noticed i have posted this in the lounge where it is off topic to piranhas

i took it off cause i am deressed and feel bad most of the time already, i am not proud of it, not a poser, i am going through some hard times, i resorted to drugs which didnt help much and then on top of this i am being dissed for what i beleave


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I say the pledge everyday......and with pride damnit!

Obviously you have no knoweledge of a third world country or the history of this one. I know both...and I know how lucky I am to live here.

Perhaps you should try reading stuff Lu instead of going with what the activist fuckers say who are trying to mold this country to their liking rather than everyone else's in this country. To them us civilians are ignorant jerks who have no idea what we want.....honestly I hate people like that. If you go against what they say they scream bloody murder and try and bury you with it....


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Well said Crazyklown. Lu do some research on any country that you can't pronounce.. Look what kind of life they have...They rely on US, the united f*cking states of america to give them aid. Yes we are a bad country for saving millions. I would be ashamed too to show allegiance to such a horrible country which provides healthcare, mandatory education, affirmative action, FREEDOM. And if what you believe is that the government takes our money , just for the sake of taking our money, take government economy. Its a high school course. Take it next year. I took it as a freshman AP. Easy course, it will go into detail about what how economy relies on tax dollars and what our tax dollars actually fund. It will make you feel a little less guilty of that extra 20 $ taken out of your paycheck. I'm not dissing you for what you believe, cause honestly, I don't think you will believe what you say when you realize all the facts and the ignorance that is the source of your accusations of America. As far as Laws that we have to restrict freedom...if we had total freedom, it would be anarchy. No murder laws? No drug laws? I could go up to anyone and shoot them, and I wouldn't get arrested in a law free society.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

belonging to one of the last instutions that hasnt been plagued by society, the entire college had to have prayer before every meal... and this is a public school. I didnt aggree with the application.. then when courts ruled it had to be stopped early this year, i realized how important that was.

Whether you are upset with the politics of our nation or not is not a reason to resent the pledge of allegiance.. you have the power to changes things with YOUR vote. The problem is there are plenty of little ungrateful bastards out in the world that are unaware why they even have the freedoms they do. If you want to live in a socialist goverment move to france.

Every friday after our last classes are finished for the day we have a 2000 man parade in ohonor of our country and our fallen graduates... i have done this every friday afternoon for the last 4 years... and will be miss it more then anything


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Alright, I was away at school tonight and have missed alot in this forum.

Lu, when you started this post, It offended me alot. As the other people have said, politics is a touchy subject. Be prepared to back up what you say..

I am a veteran of the US Army and served a few years overseas. I served my country, not for college money, but because I love it.

When young kids think they are making a "stand" against the government, it pisses me off to no extent. I know you think you know enough to do so, but until you spend time in other countries and live under another government, you never know how good you really have it.

So anyway, I feel as if this topic has been beat to death. Let's put it to rest.

In closing, don't back down from what you believe. If you really feel that way, I respect that. I just feel that you should maybe re-think your stance a bit.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

I luv america but dont get me wrong f*ck da government and everything they hold us back from,.......i no im young but young ppl need to hav a say also,.....but dont ever get carried away do ppl no ur history,...Ancient Rome? how was it? Victorious then the FALL do to BAD LEADERSHIP,....umm sound like wat? but i honor to da ppl that past away from our freedom and protection!!!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

o by da way i was in a differnt counteries ova summer,.....iraq, iran armenian, england, turkey, trust me muslim countries r wack to da tenth POWER!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

You know what? I was going to flame sweet lu till he screamed bloody murder, but I refrained myself. The kid is still young, he's still learning about a lot of stuff. Being in the military puts a lot of pride for this country in you, you learn to respect the littlest freedom this country has to offer, but to watch lil dick heads walk around in their suits and nice cars, abusing what everyone takes for granted is something that pisses me off! Not to be offensive to any race, but this is what really pisses me off. Middle eastern gentlemen, who come over to our country on either a diplomatic relations or just plain on vacation and do whatever the f**k they want, like walk into a night club, and think they own the damn place. Whats more is they also think they own everything in the US, they drive around in their used or leased BMW's and drive as they want........what kind of f**king sh*t is that? I'm sorry, but if you're a foreigner to this country, have the decency to respect our ways as we try to respect your ways when we come to visit.

Thats my 2 cents....sorry if i offended anybody....but if you get in my face with that ignorant "i own this country" crap, I'll guarantee you'll be on the deck or in a hospital ER with some sort of truama to your body!


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

You can bet your ass I say it.....For all those that have a problem with the part about god, I'm just so glad that I defend your freedom to say what you will every day for the past 6 years. Who know, if it was not for people like me and our brothers and sisters in arms, you just might be hanging from a tree.


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

one other thing, if you hate the part about god, you better check you money. It states "In God We Trust". Looks like you need to give up your money too. You can just send it to me.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Some people get too touchy about there own country... im happy to say i don't have to or never will have to say the pledge


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've never had to say the pledge at school - when i was in jr. high I was part of this youth group thing and we said it at the start of our meetings ... that the only reason why I know it.


----------

